
14,000 domain names were registered related to Corona in the last two months - macittuna
https://dofo.com/search?s=corona&contains=corona&create_min=2020-01-01&sort=create_date-asc&page=1&page_size=25
======
macittuna
8,000+ domain names were registered with the word "coronavirus":
[https://dofo.com/search?s=coronavirus&contains=coronavirus&c...](https://dofo.com/search?s=coronavirus&contains=coronavirus&create_min=2020-01-01&sort=create_date-
asc&page=1&page_size=25)

